

Apple Launches Updated MacBook Airs with Faster Haswell Processors - ghshephard
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/04/29/updated-macbook-airs-faster-haswell/

======
ghshephard
It continues to amaze me how kludgy the Apple Store can be, particularly given
all the resources that are presumably being directed towards it.

Here is what is currently showing on the Apple Store for purchasing MacBook
Airs:

\--- SNIP ----

    
    
      Error
      An error has occurred during your session. Please return 
      to   the Store Menu to continue shopping.
    
      Return to Store menu

\--- SNIP ----

